# Is a Vizsla right for me?



## Halco11 (Jan 28, 2019)

Hello all,

I’ve been researching and talking to breeders about Vizsla’s for about a year now and I’m looking for some more input before I make the decision.

I will start by saying I understand exactly what Vizsla’s are all about and how much exercise they require. My question is how long can a Vizsla wait for you to get home from work? I’m gone at 5:30am and am not home until 5 ish. My wife works alternating morning and afternoon shifts. The days she works mornings would be the days the dog will be alone the longest. My wife starts at 9am and would be able to take care of the morning shift until I get home. Please remember that this is worst case scenario and would not be everyday. I have weekends off and she gets 2 days off a week and has some afternoon shifts which would reduce the amount of time the dog is alone. If absolutely necessary we have retired family looking for an excuse to come play with the dog but I don’t want to base this decision on their behalf. I want to know if a Vizsla will fit into our life and work schedules.

Just a quite bit about me and my wife; we both love the outdoors and do a few backcountry camping trips each year. I also have a boat and go fishing nearly every weekend. We are active people and definitely aren’t couch potatoes.

Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

The real issue is if any dog is right for you just now. All pups will need a lot of attention at first, you can't leave them alone for 12 hrs at a stretch, it just isn't fair as it's too much time alone. But, if you can find puppy care for part of that, someone to come in a couple times to walk/play/feed, you should be OK and you can slowly build up to more alone time.


----------



## Halco11 (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks for your input, I completely agree that 12 hours is far too much time for a dog to be alone. I would never want that for any dog far less my own. I guess what I’m trying to ask here is how do people make it work who have full time jobs. Leaving the dog at home alone is inevitable. What would be the a fair amount of time for the dog to be alone?

Does everyone work from home, not work at all, or work next door and get 3 hr lunch breaks? Lol I feel like I’m not the only one in this situation and some more feedback from someone in a similar situation who had to make it work would be sincerely appreciated.

This is the only dog for me so it’s either a v or nothing.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

We have now 2 and a sitter comes twice a day. We get up very early in order to allow enough time for breakfast for the young puppy, off leash run for the almost 3 year old, snuggle and play session for the young one and getting ready to go to work. This means getting up became 2 hours earlier than it used to be during vizslaless time...
Sitter comes then in 2.5-3 hours intervals and that means that they are alone max 3 hours alone at the time. Other options can be daycare too. Either way, i would not leave any type of dog alone for 12 hours o a daily basis, and definitely not a vizsla.
In the evenings we have again off leash runs, playtime, training etc. Two young boys and both sound asleep by 8 pm accordingly. 
Hope this helps, it is manageable in my view with busy work schedule too, but it requires some time and resource management certainly.


----------



## Wasatch Vizsla (Jan 19, 2019)

Halco11 said:


> Thanks for your input, I completely agree that 12 hours is far too much time for a dog to be alone. I would never want that for any dog far less my own. I guess what I’m trying to ask here is how do people make it work who have full time jobs. Leaving the dog at home alone is inevitable. What would be the a fair amount of time for the dog to be alone?
> 
> Does everyone work from home, not work at all, or work next door and get 3 hr lunch breaks? Lol I feel like I’m not the only one in this situation and some more feedback from someone in a similar situation who had to make it work would be sincerely appreciated.
> 
> This is the only dog for me so it’s either a v or nothing.



I stay at home right now. This makes for a near perfect scenario for our new Vizsla puppy (our first one). 

Before her I had retrievers or retriever mixes. I put them in doggy daycare once over 6 months old. It's reasonably priced and worth every penny. This may not work for a young puppy. Since they give them love and attention but they don't do house training or obedience with the dogs. Under 6 months old I either took them to work or didn't own them (shelter dog). 

What age dog are you considering? Before we got our puppy we saw several lovely Vizslas, on classifieds ads, being rehomed for various reasons that were no fault of there own (divorce, a move). Everything from 8 months-6 years. Most on the younger side of the spectrum at under 2. I think you could most definitely work in a dog in this age range into your schedule with proper accommodations. Just be prepared to pay for a well bred dog. All these Vizslas had a price tags of $500 and up. We actually went and looked at the 8 month old. He was amazing! Unfortunately it was just to soon after out other dog had passed and I just wasn't ready.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

The question is not really about whether a dog can handle that time alone - they can.... But a puppy can't so you would need to figure something out for the first 1.5 years of the dogs life. And for the first 2-3 months the puppy will not be able to handle more than 2-3 hours alone at a time.

We have two dogs - a V and a Field Springer and at times both are home alone for 8-9 hour stretches and this is very doable.


----------



## Halco11 (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the input. I’ve also located a breeder that breeds Vizsla’s specifically to be family dogs. Yes I understand what they were originally bred to do and that they do have natural instincts however this should have some impact on their energy levels right? Also are males or females generally more rambunctious?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

All Vizslas are "Family dogs", they require full membership in the family, they do not take kindly to being "Pets", "Family dog" sounds code to me for backyard breeding based on convenience instead of conformity or excellence in the field. Ask them how their breeding differs from others.

Their energy level regardless of breeding is typically very high. Field lines tend to be more so than show lines, but recall that aside from the Greyhound, Vizslas are the fastest breed, they really are Ferraris. Their energy and stamina levels are not to be trifled with. If you were a car, what would you be? If your own activity level cannot match the V's then this might not be the breed, even though you have your heart set on one. Most placement failures result from the attraction to their appearance w/o a true appreciation for the work required to maintain a happy and healthy Vizsla, both their emotional neediness as well as their physical needs.

Males tend to be easier and more biddable (I love that word for them), females a bit more stubborn and willful, but this is relative, all V's are preternaturally intelligent (I also love that word to describe them, too), extremely sweet, and eager to please, so frankly the gender issue isn't as important as the pup's individual temperament, ask for the "mellow" one and you'll more likely get what you're looking for.


----------



## Halco11 (Jan 28, 2019)

Wow thanks gingerling very informative. Thanks for all the information I really do appreciate it. I will definitely talk more with the breeder.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Halco, not to put too fine a point on the breeder issue, but you really live with the care and commitment the breeder has put into the breeding your puppy comes from. You should interview them carefully and not just be dazzled by their website or their willingness to sell you a puppy, especially if it's soon.

I'd suggest going to an AKC event like a dog show where there are many breeders showing their dogs and talking with them there. In much the same way you wouldn't buy a used Supercar w/o really having it inspected carefully, you should do the same with this commitment. The potential heart ache that could result otherwise is incomprehensible


----------



## LJMBanner (Jan 24, 2019)

I have had dogs for many years and have also worked full time. Its not a problem... but you have to make some adjustments in your lifestyle.

Do you have a yard? Do you have ready access to grounds where your dog can be routinely be exercised extensively off leash? The answer for me is that I have a large safe dog pen with dog house for times when the dog needs to be home alone. But my guys have always been worked for at least 45 minutes a day. In order to do this, I go to work early and leave work early, get up super early in the morning, and basically the dogs are with me when I am not at work.

Leaving a happily exercised dog outside for hours is perfectly fine. Crating them for 12 hr days isn't.

I would take at least a week off when bringing home a pup, and I also have multiple dogs, generally. They entertain each other, but guess what? Each gets worked separately, so that becomes a bigger time issue. I would also get a puppy in the spring or summer when there is plenty of daylight. But did it snow a foot last night? Get out the snowshoes and run the dog anyway!

Of course, another option is to rescue a dog that is a bit older and skip the puppy time. They bond perfectly well; we "adopted" a two year old female Vizsla once who was a trouble maker but had never been out of her back yard. I brought her home, got her microchipped, and started working her. No more problems, and she turned out to be a nice little bird dog.


----------



## Halco11 (Jan 28, 2019)

I have been to dog shows, I have gone and visited different breeders, I have been researching for the last 2 years. I have a detached house with a yard. I also have places to exercise the dog off leash just down the road. I feel like I have everything in place but people on the internet make it seem like owning a Vizsla is impossible for someone with a full time job. I also work seasonal so I have winters off if I choose to do so. Therefore if I could find a pup in December i could be with it for 24hrs a day for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Halco11 said:


> I have been to dog shows, I have gone and visited different breeders, I have been researching for the last 2 years. I have a detached house with a yard. I also have places to exercise the dog off leash just down the road. I feel like I have everything in place but people on the internet make it seem like owning a Vizsla is impossible for someone with a full time job. I also work seasonal so I have winters off if I choose to do so. Therefore if I could find a pup in December i could be with it for 24hrs a day for at least 3 weeks.



I don't know if people are telling you they are impossible.

With that said, I will tell you from my experience, that owner a V is definitely "different". I've owned Labs almost all my life. And now owning my first V has been a challenge. The most challenge thing, from the last 12+ months of ownership, is there need to be around people. Mine at least suffers from separation anxiety if left alone for more than 3-hours. That's his max limit. Maybe 3-5 hours if he's well exercised.

I bring my V to work everyday and he still needs a ton of attention. I don't know how to explain it, but it's definitely been a big adjustment for me in regard to total commitment as a dog owner. I would not trade Milo for a minute, but he takes a lot to keep engaged. He is only 16-months old and I am hoping some of the "puppy stage" will wear off by the time he is 2-3 years old. I give him at least 1-1/2 to 3 hours of off leash exercise a day and that's barely enough.

V's are a ton of fun, extremely affectionate and an awesome breed. BUT you must be ready for a different kind of breed when owning a V. Would I do it again, most likely yes. Would I recommend one to a committed dog lover, probably yes. Just do a ton of homework and definitely spend a lot of time researching breeders in your area. I got my V from an extremely reputable breeder, which helped a lot. But I did get the last male, and in hindsight, I probably would have waited until their next litter so I could have picked a V that was on the "calmer" side. My V is definitely on the "high energy" side. But then again it is so hard to tell when they are 5, 6 or 7 weeks what they will be like as an adult.

Sorry for the winded post.....just giving you my take as a fairly new to the breed V owner. V's are awesome companions in the right environment!

HTH


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Halco, I suspect I'm one of those you believe is discouraging you, so I'll expand a little to provide some perspective.

I do believe, based on 25+ years with them, that a Vizsla isn't right for most people, they really do require an inordinate amount of time and attention and physical activity. I know I keep using the Ferrari analogy, but it's really a good metaphor. Yes, it's a car, but it's not the type of car that works as a daily driver. They (like Vizslas) embody characteristics at the extreme end of the curve, and although exhilarating, they are most appreciated in conditions or situations which allow them to fully use those spectacular abilities. A Ferrari isn't like a Toyota, and a Vizsla isn't like a Lab.

My concern for you specifically stems from my skepticism generally when folks stumble in here with stars in their eyes largely b/c of the things easily appreciated...the Vizsla's appearance, their affectionate nature....but not the other stuff baked into their DNA. Your original post said nothing about your own needs and desires with a Vizsla..what you're going to be doing with one or anything else that would give me a sense that your needs and theirs are in synch, your commitment or desire notwithstanding.

So, although I get that you really want one, I'm not quite sure why that is so and if those reasons are consistent with their needs. All dogs aren't the same, like all people aren't the same, and the best fit for both is usually determined by the consistency btwn your needs and theirs, not hope and desire.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Halco you and your wife sound similar to me and my husband so I'll share our experience for you. Our oldest V Aspen is now 6, and our youngest V Willow is now 2. When we made the decision to get a V we did a lot of research and felt ready for our new addition. My husband had always had lab mixes in life and he says our Vs are a whole different world of dog. It took adjustment for him to get used to their needs/demands. 

In both cases of bringing our pups home we were fortunate because my place of work was less than 5 minutes from our house. I would start work at 8 am, but I would be up at 5 am so that I had a couple of hours to feed, play, train, potty train the pup before I would go to work. I would divide up my day so that I could come home to the pup between 10/10:30 am for a 30 minute potty break/play time, and I would be home again around 12:15 pm for another 30/45 min. potty break/play session, and home again at 2:15/2:30 for another shorter potty break. My husband would be home between 3:30/4 pm. Even with this schedule there were times I would come home and the pup would be in the crate howling and crying (which IS loud enough for neighbours to hear even if you are in a detached home), though the howling and crying ended once they got used to the routine. This schedule continued until I could eliminate the mid morning and mid afternoon potty breaks (2+ months), but I would take longer lunch breaks so that I could provide a good walk and training session to tire them out for the afternoon. Once the the pup was old enough I used a dog daycare that I trusted if there were days I couldn't get home to the dogs due to meetings, etc. 

Both of my Vs are on the higher end of the energy scale. Leashed walks take the edge off but don't cut it on their own. We do a lot of training and activities which engage their brain and nose. They also get plenty of off leash time. 

Of course you can work and have a V (you need to to pay the vet bills - or is that just me?), you just need to have a game plan. Good for you for taking this decision seriously.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Halco11 said:


> I have been to dog shows, I have gone and visited different breeders, I have been researching for the last 2 years. I have a detached house with a yard. I also have places to exercise the dog off leash just down the road. I feel like I have everything in place but people on the internet make it seem like owning a Vizsla is impossible for someone with a full time job. I also work seasonal so I have winters off if I choose to do so. Therefore if I could find a pup in December i could be with it for 24hrs a day for at least 3 weeks.


I think vizsla folks just want you to be successful if and when you do decide to get one by really sharing their experience living with vizslas.

This breed thrives and does well if they have some form of activities be it in hunting, agility, obedience, rally, etc. Not only do these types of events occupy our lives on weekends but weeknights as well. It just really depends on the time you devote to have a well balanced dog.


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Halco11 said:


> I have been to dog shows, I have gone and visited different breeders, I have been researching for the last 2 years. I have a detached house with a yard. I also have places to exercise the dog off leash just down the road. I feel like I have everything in place but people on the internet make it seem like owning a Vizsla is impossible for someone with a full time job. I also work seasonal so I have winters off if I choose to do so. Therefore if I could find a pup in December i could be with it for 24hrs a day for at least 3 weeks.


Hi Halco11,

I am going to hone in on one of the things you mention in the post above: can folks that work full time away from home own a V? The answer is yes, as anything is possible, but it would take a special kind of V to thrive in such environment. If you were to take a poll on this forums, you will find that, in most families, at least one of the 2 parents works from home either part time or full time. Most Vs are very _very_ needy. We love Breeze (our almost 2 years old) to death, but, even now, there are times when her neediness is driving us nuts, and I work from home 100%. Her new brother, Kai, seems to be even more velcro than she is, so that's going to be interesting as he grows older.

The hardest part, when you work full time away from home, is definitely the puppy stage until about 6 months old. After that, if you are ready to put your V in a doggy daycare every day, and the expenses associated with it, so your dog can have the social interaction it needs, then your dog will thrive. For a V to thrive being in his crate 8 hours a day, you'll need a very low energy and low velcro V (but at that point, is it really a V anymore?), anything else and the dog won't be happy. 

As I said at the beginning, is it impossible? Absolutely not, but you'll need a very atypical V and I would think that most breeders wouldn't sell a puppy knowing the dog will be alone all day long. Another option to consider would be to get 2 pups so that they can keep each other company while you are away. Something to consider!!!

I should also mention that if you are looking for an active dog, but can't cater for the velcro, then Weimareiner or GSPs are great active dogs that don't have the velcro characteristic of Vizslas and don't mind being left alone all day. Food for thoughts.

Cheers and good luck in your search,
B.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

bertrand said:


> Hi Halco11,
> 
> The hardest part, when you work full time away from home, is definitely the puppy stage until about 6 months old. After that, if you are ready to put your V in a doggy daycare every day, and the expenses associated with it, so your dog can have the social interaction it needs, then your dog will thrive. For a V to thrive being in his crate 8 hours a day, you'll need a very low energy and low velcro V (but at that point, is it really a V anymore?), anything else and the dog won't be happy.
> 
> As I said at the beginning, is it impossible? Absolutely not, but you'll need a very atypical V and I would think that most breeders wouldn't sell a puppy knowing the dog will be alone all day long. Another option to consider would be to get 2 pups so that they can keep each other company while you are away. Something to consider!!!


Bertrand, I respectfully disagree. I have 2 V's and both my partner and I work full time and our V's have never once set foot in a doggy daycare nor have had a dog walker. The first years, we did have to come home and potty them during the day, as any dog would, but realistically their exercise and socialization needs are no different than any other active breed. We walk the dogs on leash in the mornings and take them for a 1-2 hour hike in the evenings and they do just fine with that. I know many other V's with similar routines and do just fine, are happy and content. Some stay in crates when the owners are out and some don't.

Basically, getting a V is manageable if you work full time. The only real difference to other active breeds is their desire to be velcro and companionship needs so if you are tired after a long day of work, the dog will still want your attention. It takes commitment to tire them out (just being able to play in the yard is not enough for a gun dog) and your other social opportunities will be limited but if you love the outdoors and enjoy having a dog around most of your out of work time, it can totally work and it really isn't that difficult in my opinion. After the age of 3, Vizsla's are spectacularly biddable and easy dogs.... We also have a four year old springer spaniel and her exercise and interaction needs are far greater (and more annoying) than our Vizsla's.


----------

